# genetics calculator for corn snakes !!!



## mattclarke

hey guys i just found this :-

Mick's Cornsnake Progeny Predictor Program - Download Page

its a calculator for predicting corn snake breeding and out comes !!!!

i have also looked at the genetic wizard one as well ...... and i was wandering could or has anyone done the corn snake one for doing leos ? and if some one could do it how popular do you think it would be ?


----------



## Blackecho

That Corn Snake one has been around for a while and could do with updating, there are a lot of things missing.

Its a good beginner tool though.


----------



## mattclarke

thats what i thought ! i just wandered if any one could do something similar for leopard geckos ?......... anyone at all........ please:whistling2: i think it would be really helpfull to a lot of people 

god i wish i was good at making programs now ..... god damm it


----------



## eeji

the generic genetic wizard can be added to, so you can put in any new morphs that are discovered, and you can even start a whole new gene set for any animal you like 

it can be downloaded from here:
Ians Vivarium International Reptile Community Forum • Free Downloads

:2thumb:


----------



## paulh

As far as I know, nobody has done such a genetics program for leopard geckos.

Mick's calculator is hard coded for corn snakes. The impression I've gotten is that it would take major work to convert it to another species.

Marcel Poots has done a different genetics program for corn snakes. That's the generic program referred to above. It uses an external file for the mutants so it should be easier to adapt to leopard geckos. On the other hand, I messed around with it a little and could not figure out how to make it do dominant and codominant mutant genes. Possibly I lacked ingenuity, though.

And I've been working on a genetics calculator program. I want it be portable to most of the major computer operating systems and handle any species. The output will be most similar to the Genetics Wizard's output. The interface is going to be really ugly though.


----------



## mattclarke

paulh said:


> As far as I know, nobody has done such a genetics program for leopard geckos.
> 
> Mick's calculator is hard coded for corn snakes. The impression I've gotten is that it would take major work to convert it to another species.
> 
> Marcel Poots has done a different genetics program for corn snakes. That's the generic program referred to above. It uses an external file for the mutants so it should be easier to adapt to leopard geckos. On the other hand, I messed around with it a little and could not figure out how to make it do dominant and codominant mutant genes. Possibly I lacked ingenuity, though.
> 
> And I've been working on a genetics calculator program. I want it be portable to most of the major computer operating systems and handle any species. The output will be most similar to the Genetics Wizard's output. The interface is going to be really ugly though.


i couldnt work out the above one either any ideas or step by step instructions on how to make the above 1 leopard gecko friendly ?

really when will yours be available ?

will i be able to put in dom, co-dom, and recessive genes and make it leopard gecko related ? 

why will the interface be ugly ? any screen shots ?

very very interesting 

anyone else


----------



## paulh

mattclarke said:


> i couldnt work out the above one either any ideas or step by step instructions on how to make the above 1 leopard gecko friendly ?


 No help here. I tried to make it work with some mouse mutants and failed.


mattclarke said:


> really when will yours be available ?
> 
> will i be able to put in dom, co-dom, and recessive genes and make it leopard gecko related ?
> 
> why will the interface be ugly ? any screen shots?


With luck, beta test version available around March. Maybe earlier if I have free time during Christmas/New Year. Maybe later if I hit snags.

Yes to dominant, codominant and recessive genes. No line bred or polygenic morphs. It will be leopard gecko related if you use leopard gecko genes, royal python related if you use royal python genes, or pigeon related if you use pigeon genes.

No screen shots now. I'm not a good enough programmer to make a graphic user interface, so no radio buttons, etc. Just a very simple program running from the CLI. Enter the genes in the parents' gene pairs and get all the resulting combinations possible in the babies. It's going to be a computerized version of what I learned to do with paper and pencil.


----------



## mattclarke

ahh get on that sounds just what im after !!!! 

so all ill have to do is put in like hypo het bells albino for the male and then like (for exampe) normal het bell albino for the female hit the calculation button and itll tell me what the possible outcomes are ? (correct me if im wrong)

sounds really good will it be available to down load or will it be hosted on a site like the genetics wizard one ?

thank you muchly


----------



## paulh

Here's what I intend to happen.

You input
Male genotype: H//+ +//ba
Female genotype: +//+ +//ba

Program spits out
Babies:
2/16 (12.5%) H//+ +//+ 
4/16 (25%) H//+ +//ba 
2/16 (12.5%) H//+ ba//ba
2/16 (12.5%) +//+ +//+
4/16 (25%) +//+ +//ba
2/16 (12.5%) +//+ ba//ba

You have to know the meanings of the symbols or make up your own. The first letter is upper case for a dominant or codominant mutant and lower case for a recessive mutant:
H = hypo
+ = normal, for each locus
ba = bell albino
// = a pair of chromosomes

H//+ = A pair of chromosomes with a hypo mutant in one and a normal gene in the other. The gecko is hypo.
+//ba = A pair of chromosomes with a normal gene in one and a bell albino gene in the other. The gecko looks normal and is het bell albino

2/16 (12.5%) H//+ +//+ = hypo
4/16 (25%) H//+ +//ba = hypo het bell albino
2/16 (12.5%) H//+ ba//ba = hypo bell albino
2/16 (12.5%) +//+ +//+ = normal
4/16 (25%) +//+ +//ba = het bell albino
2/16 (12.5%) +//+ ba//ba = bell albino


----------



## paulh

I'm writing it in Python for portability. I'll probably stick it on a web site for download when it's done.


----------

